# Fall smallmouth locations



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I posted earlier about fall baits, and now have a question about smallmouth/spotted bass locations in smaller rivers. Where exactly should I be concentrating for the fish? My first choice is to fish the same deeper areas of summer with the crankbaits or suspending/floating jerkbaits. What are some other locations I should focus on? THanks for any help.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish will also relate to current and drop offs in the fall. You have a couple days of buzzbait weather yet...take advantage of that. I will also throw plastics in current seams...ecspecially nondistinct ones in deep water. Good Luck!

Winner


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I stuck a couple smallies today. One on a small tube along some rocks in fairly quick water. The other with a Rebel Wee craw in an out of current pool along a nice downed tree. 

As a side note, I picked up 2 crappie on the same log.

Good Luck,

WAR


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

War,
How are you working that Rebel Wee craw? I have used a couple of Tiny craws in the LMR, to no avail.(edit: I have caught a couple of white bass on them, no smallies I mean)
I've tried letting them float down fast shallow water, dive medium deep in the pools alongside and at end of fast water, This time of year, do the smallies and rock bass still respond to craws, artificial or live?
There seems to be so many ways to fish a small river/creek. I was wading the East Fork Sunday afternoon, in about a 1/4 mile long pool, it was just below waist deep (32") 
I cast small chartruese rooster tail, and light color tiny craw, saw one nice fish jump just down stream, but no strikes.
?????
Thanks
Jeff



WarEagle said:


> I stuck a couple smallies today. One on a small tube along some rocks in fairly quick water. The other with a Rebel Wee craw in an out of current pool along a nice downed tree.
> 
> As a side note, I picked up 2 crappie on the same log.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMJ, just thinking out loud here but when you tell me you fished a long 32" deep pool, the first thought that comes to mind is to fish only the structures in this pool and then the second thought I have would be to find a deeper pool as fall smallies tend to gang up in pre winter holes which are more like 5ft holes, but they are like rutting bucks, there on the move and probably have moved out of the shallower pools in favor for looking for a nice slow deep wintering hole. Just my .02
For what its worth, I havent had much luck the last few times out for smallies, typically my late fall holes will produce but they havent done well so far this fall???

Salmonid


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I personally throw 2 different lip sizes of Rebel Craw in about 6 different colors. When I am wading, or floating and the water is only a few feet deep a small lip shallow diving Rebel does the trick, but sometimes I get to some deeper holes where a bigger lip deeper diver is needed to get down to the structure. I am an equal opportunity fisherman. I will take a day catching bluegills, redear, chubs, and little smallmouth constantly over a day only catching 2 big smallmouth so my technique may differ from other people. I just want to catch something. 

I use a couple retrieves with both sizes of craw. I use a boring steady reel and when fish are active, that seems to do the trick. I also use a couple of cranks, get the craw into the rocky bottom.. stop. Repeat. Pretty simple.

Now I do have a few creeks I fish where I know there are monster smallies. I have had days with several fish (6-10) all 17" and above. One in particular is actually quite amazing and I am impressed everytime I wade it. (Too small to float or canoe) I have caught 19" smallmouth on a consistent basis in 2' water. Freakin' unbelievable actually. You ever make it to Central Indiana, we'll go walk a couple miles. Anyway, when I fish those waters I up-size my offering. I go to buzzbaits, larger crankbaits (still in craw patterns), tubes, jigs.

But the most consistent producer I have thrown for numbers of fish is the Rebel Craw.

Hope this helps.

WAR


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I've had real good luck with a Teeny Craw this past summer. I usually just throw it out and reel it straight in. This type of retrieve caught me smallies, spots, largemouth, rock bass, bluegill, to name a few. I also did real good on a Bitsy Minnow from Strike King. It's an ultralight size crank that caught bass, gills, sauger, saugeye, a freshwater drum this year. Brown was my best color on creeks, followed by baby bass.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

when i go steelhead fishing at rocky river of bagely road, i always hook in to at least 5 or 6 smallmouth, and usually nothing over a pound, they sure jump, occasionaly i hook into some nice ones on spoons, caught a 3 pound smally on a KO there when steelie fishing, you have to try this place, amazing fishing and amazing looking too.

I see alot of people fly fishing hook into them
for some reason anything that works for trout works for smallies there, rooster tails, jigs, and my favorites KO's and Little Cleo's.
Ive stoped using the suspending minnows and stuff i usually used in the summber because this way works just as good and theres also the chance of catching me a steelie


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for info, Salmonid, War Eagle, OUFisherman.
Wouldn't mind taking you up on that long walk, War, is that 2 miles wading, or 2 miles to get in the water?
How long do smallies bite into the winter? As long as I can stand the cold water, I'm game.
Jeff
Is it safe to assume the tubes would be fished in a similar fashion? 
Never used a tube, have some little 1.5" yellow/green tubes, haven't caught anything on them yet. Little 1.5" black/grey minnows produced some rock bass earlier in summer, on East Fork.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Salmonid,
Would deeper pools be upriver, or down from main pool? Just wondering if there is a pattern of how the pools lay up before or after fast/narrow water.
I guess that's kind of a stupid question, since every stretch of water is going to be different.
I need to get sonar, and float on yak some of the water on the LMR and East Fork I wade regularly, and see how it looks. Of course, spring rains can change everything overnight, but a general idea would help.


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

Not to the water, 2 mile wade. I am not sure how long smallies will bite, I assume as long as the water isn't solid. I throw 4" tubes normally on a Texas rig because that is the tackle I carry, but I also have some weighted/jig head hooks that I use with them. The 1 1/2" tubes are new for me, but they have been effective of late so I think I will dig a little deeper with using them.

WAR


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LMJ
the pools are always located below riffles, in this order is how rivers work:
Riffle, Run, glide, pool,tailout,then it starts over with another riffle.

There is a whole lot more to how rivers work that could be discussed for months.

Pool depths are based on soil types,sediment load, sediment size, watershed size, average gradient and structures. In a small stream a 32" deep hole may be as deep as it gets but on the EFLMR, below the dam, Id be looking for 5-6 ft pools.

Smallies can be taken all winter if you can locate a "wintering" hole and really slow down your presentation. Tubes are good as well as twister tails and live bait. If you can locate one of these wintering holes, it might have 50 smallies in it and the plucking can be quite phenominal, but remember these fish are stacked up and causeing them lots of stress in there hardest time of the year might not be in your long term best interest. Just my .02.

Salmonid


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Well said Salmonid. I am going to try and find a few this January or February. I usually trout fish in the winter but I am going to try for a few bass this winter.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Salmonid,
Not my desire to "stress" the fish, nor empty a 50 smallie hole (fish heaven?) 
Just like Walter, want to extend the season, until next season if possible!
War Eagle, might take you up on that long wade, next couple of weeks busy, outreach at church, take grandson fishing, wedding week after. Sounds like closer to Dec., if there's a winter hole in that creek, could be interesting, if not downright chilly.!


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

Let's look to Spring. Not only am I fat, but also lazy... and cold water wading falls into the catagory of way too much work and extremely unattractive.

But we will definitely get out when the temps get back to reasonable. I have been very happy with the good smallmouth water here in Indiana. 

It's not Ohio, but it's not all bad either I guess.


WAR


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Fat AND Lazy, what a combination! LOL
My dad was from Indiana, Legonier (sp?), near Ft. Wayne.
Caught my first leech there, Columbia???? or maybe, my first leech caught me )
Got some Hoosier in my Blood. Mom from Mississippi, born in California, LA area, of all places. 
Major transfusion 16 years ago, Blood of Jesus now. :0), he loves you and me sooooo much!
Let's do that wade next spring, it'll be an awesome time.
Jeff


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

We will do it. I just moved over here about 5 years ago... it's not Athens, but then again nothing else is.

I might actually get to fish for walleye in some water over near Terre Haute today. 

I'll let you know how it goes.


WAR


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

What type of lures do you guys suggest for winter-time smallies. I'm assuming slower lures like jigs. But what about cranks on the warmer days? Might have to try it some here on the Hocking if we don't get ice.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I fish the tail-waters when the water above freezes. Most the bait is set up there and it is our deepest holes because of the wash out. Most the holes behind it are sediment. Just like above the dam, the rocks hold bait and any change in level/flow affects the location within the hole. If the flows down so are they. I wait for the bait to dictate the fish location and fish it accourdin to water level and flow. Seems fish want warmer water out of these lakes when everything else is toooooo cold! Makes for active fish. Let the shad roll!


----------

